# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows >  Efs - не снимается шифрование

## AndreiBA

Имеет место быть такой косячок: пользователи зашифровали кучу файлов, а расшивровка не выходит.
Систему не переустанавливали, учётные записи не пересоздавали, по правам доступа вроде всё сходится, т.е. проблем быть не должно.
Но факт остаётся фактом.
Что это может быть?

----------


## Groov-Jet

Систему не переустанавливали, учётные записи не пересоздавали, по правам доступа вроде всё сходится...
Что это может быть?

действительно, оч.страно..

----------


## AndreiBA

Я пришёл к выводу, что это какой то из вирусяков, что в системе шастали. Расшифровке поддавалась только часть файлов. Причём логика не наблюдалась - в одной папке могли оказаться файлы, которые по логике создавались одновременно и переносились вместе (типа разные трэки одного альбома или к.л. договор и смета к нему), но расшифровывается только один. Короче бред.
Снёс всё нафиг и поставил ось заново. =)

----------

